# Das Boot soundtrack



## Calgetty

I looong time ago, when I was but a wee lad, I bought the Das Boot soundtrack (cassette!) and I loved it. Does anyone know if this work is played by any symphony orchestra?


----------



## Triplets

I just remember "it's a long way to Tipperary"


----------



## samurai

Great movie, no matter the quality of its accompanying soundtrack!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Funny thing about Das Boot. When I saw it, I got interrupted in the middle and haven't seen the rest. I figured, after the point I left, things were going to take a turn for the worse. So I remember it as a nice movie about a submarine.


----------



## PetrB

It is less than likely to happen.

Almost all film scores, the full copyright, the score and orchestral parts are owned, lock stock and barrel, by the film company, not the composer. Ditto the one and only recording, owned lock stock and barrel by the film company, and perhaps the record company if an independent one, sealed in on contract conjunct with the film company on that particular recording.

Almost no film scores are ever published.

If the score and parts can be had, they are then only available upon rental, which heaps additional fees well above and beyond the usual copyright fees whenever the piece is performed.

Some highly popular scores are arranged into concert suites (John Williams' _Star Wars_, along with a few others by various composers, but there number is comparatively low.

The costs to a symphonic organization are a significantly greater amount of their budget when royalties to perform newer works are involved. With those additional score and parts rental fees taken into account, the score would have to be known to be very widely popular, i.e. a virtual guarantee to draw a full house, before any symphony board would consider programming it.

You will probably have to remain living happy with the recording


----------

